# MONTREAL | Projects & Construction



## Dino Domingo (Jan 5, 2005)

malek said:


> Casino is cancelled.
> 
> The hippies won the battle


WHAT???

NO!!!


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

Dino Domingo said:


> WHAT???
> 
> NO!!!


yes, but Loto-Quebec will come back with another proposal for the Casino this autumn, we'll see how it will be.


----------



## Toronto06 (Jun 2, 2006)

that height limit is WACK...

anyway....its good to finally see some cranes heading towards Montreal


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

not the tallest projects but nice


----------



## Woko (Dec 21, 2002)

Yes, it's sad. But like Malek said, there will be a new proposal.

There is some new projects:

---------------------
Tour Québécor
Under construction (2008)
? meters - 20 floors










----------------------
Bleury / De Maisonneuve
Proposed
? meters - 29 floors










----------------------
1800 René-Lévesque Ouest
Proposed
2 towers of 21 floors - ? meters










----------------------
Boisé Notre-Dame
In the city of Laval (suburban city) 
Under construction
? meters - 17 floors










-----------------------
Le Solano
Under construction
2 towers~15 floors - ? meters




























-----------------------
Îlot Voyageur
New UQAM (university) buildings
Under construction
1 tower of 16 floors - ? meters 





































09/07/06










------------------------
(unknow name)
Proposed
? meters - 35 floors










------------------------

BTW, *De Snor*, the design of Îlot St-Antoine has changed. This is the new design:


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Thanks for the info Woko .

About les terrains Saint-Jacques : how old is that proposal on that rendering ?


----------



## Woko (Dec 21, 2002)

De Snor said:


> Thanks for the info Woko .
> 
> About les terrains Saint-Jacques : how old is that proposal on that rendering ?


I don't know, something like 3 or 4 years. It's just a primary rendering.

I have something new, this tower will become one of the Montréal's tallest :

-----------------------
Le 400 Sherbrooke Ouest
under construction
35 floors - ? meters


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

^^I like it.


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

That is a nice tower.


----------



## Max the Swede (Jan 5, 2005)

I can actually sence a european touch to the proposals, nice too!


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

So what's up with 1300 René-Lévesque Ouest? Still proposed?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

I've just discovered this on the French forum. The French forumer who posted it said that this skyscraper would be 240 m (787 ft) tall. It that's true, then it would become the tallest skyscraper in Montréal, 35 m (115 ft) taller than Le 1000 De La Gauchetière which is Montréal's tallest skyscraper so far. Does anyone have news about this mysterious tower?


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

^^ Don't like the design at all and doesn't fit into Montreal in my opinion


----------



## manHa (Feb 4, 2007)

brisavoine said:


> I've just discovered this on the French forum. The French forumer who posted it said that this skyscraper would be 240 m (787 ft) tall. It that's true, then it would become the tallest skyscraper in Montréal, 35 m (115 ft) taller than Le 1000 De La Gauchetière which is Montréal's tallest skyscraper so far. Does anyone have news about this mysterious tower?


Does somebody have more information about this building ?


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

^ i kinda like that building and has a modern european style to it.. hope it 4 real


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

The 701 University, it is proposed for now.


----------



## Tmac (Apr 17, 2004)

what is the under construction building across from Sheraton on Rene Levesque? It's next to Molson Center....I mean Bell Center.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Are you refering to the "Crystal de La Montagne"?



Woko said:


> -------------------
> Le Crystal de La Montagne
> Under construction
> ? meters – 27 floors
> ...


----------



## Ithaqua (Jul 8, 2006)

>


Crystal de La Montagne" is a awesome design for a building.:cheers:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Montreal's got style. Almost every one of these is sexy. I agree with that post regarding Terasse Windsor...they definitely do look rather Pyongyang, or East Berlin. We'll see.

Goes to show, that you don't need super tall to acheive that wow factor. Great to see Montreal doing well again. All this Montreal gazing is making me hungry for La Belle Province, grand poutine.
:eat:


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

The above project is underway and it's a condo development called Louis Boheme. Recently the Place Des Arts Metro entrance on its lot was razed, but it will be re-integrated into the finished project. One more building to be attached to the ever growing (and awesome) underground city!


----------



## Canuck514 (Oct 12, 2007)

brainiac said:


> I'm going to reply to myself!
> 
> The above project is underway and it's a condo development called Louis Boheme. Recently the Place Des Arts Metro entrance on its lot was razed, but it will be re-integrated into the finished project. One more building to be attached to the ever growing (and awesome) underground city!


This is great news! I love all the infill projects around downtown.


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

isaidso said:


> Even if Montreal doesn't ease height restrictions, it will never look like Vancouver. Not only are there height restrictions in Vancouver, but it was recently brought to my attention from another poster that green blue and glass are the only towers allowed in Vancouver.
> 
> No such idiotic restrictions are imposed on Montreal. Montreal may not get towers passed 800 feet, but there is still room for alot of diversity.


???????????????

I am not aware of any such restrictions in Vancouver - recent discussion in the city is that there is concern that too many towers look too similar, and that more diversity is needed. This is being encouraged by the city, but developers like to stay with formulas that to date have been very successful economically.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I asked for validation a few months ago regarding this Vancouver colour restrictions policy, and it has been in place for years. The thinking was that buildings weren't beautiful objects themselves, but should be made to be as unobtrusive as possible in the natural setting. They concluded that buildings could be 'camouflaged' if they were of similar colour to the sky and water: blue and green. 

I couldn't imagine that such utter disregard for architecture and the beauty of the built form could become policy or that they were so naive as to think that a building could be camoulflaged, but I was wrong. The result has been a sea of blue and green glass buildings and a monotonous bland skyline.

This was not done for economic reasons, but severely misguided policy. It is beyond ridiculous. Can they not have a black tower, or use something besides glass? Honestly!

Anyway, back to Montreal. Very nice!


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

Canuck514 said:


> This is great news! I love all the infill projects around downtown.


I'm guessing that when the un-named office tower (including a Best Buy) goes up a block away, it too will probably be connected to the Place des Arts network.

In other Underground City news, the John Molson building at Guy Concordia is well underway with a tunnel connecting it to the metro as well.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

We got some more towers coming up.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Such as what?


----------



## mbuildings (May 6, 2007)

very nice projects


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

isaidso said:


> Such as what?


just new photos 



Gilbert said:


> *Louis Bohème *
> (Montréal - Québec)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Downtown Montreal is very built up with mid to high rise structures, but there always seems to be a new spot being developed that I'd overlooked. Many people lament the absence of tall skyscrapers, but the result has been a fantastically dense city core that lacks stretches of under developed empty streetscapes. I few taller buildings might add some points of interest in the skyline, but the current urban planning policies are serving Montreal well.

Montreal is dynamite at street level.


----------



## vancouverite/to'er (Apr 22, 2007)

Can someone get me a link to the main Montreal INFILL thread. Thanks!!


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

------------------------------------------------------


*Updated projects masterlist – by Gilbert (mtlurb.com)*


*Under construction*


*Hilton Garden Inn*

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Groupe Canvar
Architect: Geiger Huot Architectes

Floors: 37 fl
Designation: 200-room hotel (first 13 fl), residential

  



*Louis Bohème*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: SacresaCanada, Iber Management 
Architect: Menkès, Shooner, Dagenais, Letourneux

Height : 85m
Floors: 28 fl
Designation: Residential

  


* Crystal de la Montagne *

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Le Crystal de la Montagne / S.E.N.C.
Architect: BLT Architectes

Floors: 27 fl
Designation: 131 suites, 59 luxurious condominium residences 

  


*Le Vistal 1 & 2*

Expected Occupancy: 2008 - 2009

Developer: Groupe Proment
Designation : Residential

Floors: 2*28 fl
Designation: Residential

 


*Westin Montreal*

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Atlific
Architect: Geiger Huot Architectes

Floors: 20 fl
Designation: 432 deluxe rooms and suites 

    

*Quebecor Head Office Expansion *

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Québécor
Architect: Cardinal Hardy / Arcop

Floors: 19 fl
Designation: Office space

  


*Université de Sherbrooke*

Expected Occupancy: 2009
City : Longueuil

Developer: Université de Sherbrooke

Floors: 17 fl
Designation: University building

 


*Boisé Notre-Dame *

Expected Occupancy: 2008
City : Laval

Developer: Groupe Joyal 

Floors: 3*17 fl
Designation: Residential


 


*Îlot Voyageur*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: UQAM

Floors: 2*9 fl / 16 fl
Designation: University building and a new bus terminal

      


*Villa Latella - Mont-Carmel *

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: San Carlo Construction Inc. 

Floors: 15 fl
Designation: Residential




*John Molson School of Business Building*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Concordia University
Architects: KPMB Architects – FSA Architectes

Floors: 15 fl
Designation: University building




*Île Paton*

Expected Occupancy: 2009
City : Laval

Developer: Magil-Laurentian

Floors: 2*14 fl
Designation: residential




*Sir George Simpson*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Groupe Lépine
Architects: DCYSA

Floors: 13 fl
Designation: Residential




*LUX Résidences Gouverneur*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Gouverneur Residences
Architects: DCYSA

Floors: 4*12 fl
Designation: Residential

 


*Lowney / Phase III*

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Groupe Prével
Architects: DCYSA

Floors: 10 fl
Designation: Residential

 


*333 Sherbrooke Est*

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Homburg Invest Inc.
Architects: Cardinal Hardy et Associés

Floors: 2*10 fl
Designation: Residential

    


*Stade Saputo*

Team : *Impact de Montréal*

Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Groupe Saputo
Architect: Zinno Zappitelli Architectes

Number of seats: 13,000 seats, expandable to 17,000

    


*Lac Mirabel*

Expected Occupancy: 2009
City : Mirabel

Developer: Gordon Group Holdings, LLC / Morgan Stanley Real Estate

Designation: 

330 acre site (14 million square feet) with a 2.6 million square foot super regional shopping, entertainment and multi-sport complex 
Canada’s first indoor/outdoor LEED certified green destination.

           



------------------------------------------------------



*Approved*


*701 University*

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Magil Laurentienne
Architect: BLT architectes

Floors: 33 fl / 15 fl
Designation: mixed-use complex

    


* Place de la Cité Internationale *

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Westcliff

Floors: 31 fl 
Designation: An office tower of 725,000 square-foot

   


*900 De Maisonneuve Ouest *

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Hines / SITQ
Architect: Pickard Chilton Architects / Menkès Shooner Dagenais Letourneux

Floors: 28 fl
Designation: An office tower of 400,000 square feet 

    


*Blu Rivage*

Expected Occupancy: 2009
City : Longueuil

Developer: True North Properties Ltd.

Floors: 25 fl
Designation: residential

  


*1440 de la Montagne*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Architect: Miguel Escobar architecture

Floors: 22 fl
Designation: residential

 


*Campus d'Outremont*

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Université de Montréal
Architects: Cardinal Hardy / Provencher & Roy architectes

Number of buildings: 19 buildings
Designation: University Buildings

  


*CHUM*

Expected Occupancy: 2013

Developer: Governments / Université de Montréal
Architect: BPYA
Cost of the project: $1,8 billion

Floors: 2*16 fl
Designation: French university hospital

    


*Cité Nature*

Expected Occupancy: 2011

Developer: Groupe El-Ad 
Architect: Béïque, Legault, Thuot architectes 

Floors: 5*[email protected] fl / 9,13,14 fl
Designation: Development of 1,400 residential units behind the Olympic Village

    


*Lowney / Phase IV *

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Groupe Prével

Floors: 10 fl
Designation: residential

 


*M9-02*

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Développements McGill
Architect: NOMADE

Floors: 9 fl
Designation: Commercial, residential

 


*MUHC*

Expected Occupancy: 2013

Developer: Governments / McGill University
Cost of the project: $1,5 billion

Designation: English university hospital

      



------------------------------------------------------



*Proposed*


*Griffintown - New Montréal's tallest towers*

Expected Occupancy: ~2012

Developer: Rockland Hakim et Associés

Floors: 2*60 fl
Designation: $2.5-billion mixed-use complex, including a train/tramway station, 
a private hospital (24 floors), residential units, commercial spaces and a 5-star hotel. 
It's one of the biggest private investments in Montreal's history.




*1500 René Levesque West*

Expected Occupancy: 2011

Architect: Panzini Architectes

Floors: 2*32 fl
Designation: residential (not official)




*Tour Rogers*

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Rogers / SHDM

Floors: 30 fl
Designation: Office

(No render)


*Les Diamants (Place Métropolitain)*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Groupe Essaris
Architect: DCYSA

Floors: 2*28 fl
Designation: mixed-use complex




*1215 Phillips Square*

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2012

Developer: Canderel

Floors: 25 fl
Designation: A LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) office tower of 900,000 pi.ca

  


*750 Peel*

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: KDP / Aecon
Architect: DCYSA

Floors: 21 fl / 2*12 fl
Designation: 1,500 student residences

 


*1800 René-Lévesque West*

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2011

Developer: Sacresa Canada 
Architect: MSDL Architectes

Floors: 14/21 fl
Designation: residential

    


*Commodore marina development*

Expected Occupancy: 2010
City: Laval

Floors: 3*19 fl
Designation: Residential

 


*Le Chagall*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Engel Construction and Development Group
Architect: GCB Architectes

Floors: 2*17 fl
Designation: residential




*Stanley/Cypress*

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Floors: 17 fl
Designation: residential




*SIDEV - Spectrum/B]

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: SIDEV

Floors: 15-to-17 fl
Designation: office

(No render)


Sidev project - Ben's

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: SIDEV

Floors: 15 fl
Designation: hotel / residential

(No render)


Papineau/Ste-Catherine

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: CANRIL

Floors: 14 fl
Designation: residential

 


Le Quartier Parisien

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Engel Construction and Development Group
Architect: Karl Fischer Architectes

Floors: 6*13 fl
Designation: residential





1 Avenue du Port

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Architect: Panzini Architectes

Floors: 13 fl
Designation: residential

   


Ritz Carlton expansion

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Ritz Carlton 
Architect: Provencher + Roy Associés

Floors: 12 fl
Designation: hotel

    


Porto Novo

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Architect: Panzini Architectes

Floors: 11 fl
Designation: residential

    


Cité Multimédia

Expected Occupancy: 2009

Architect: Lemay, Michaud architecture design

Floors: 10 fl
Designation: office




Silo No. 5: Museum of Modern Art 

Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Musée d'art contemporain de Montréal 

Designation: Conversion of an old 500 meters long silo into a new Museum of Modern Art

   



------------------------------------------------------



Others developments



Village Griffintown

Status: Approved

Construction start : 2009
Expected Occupancy: 2018-2019

Developer: Devimco
Architects: Martin + Marcotte architectes / Daniel Arbour & Associés 

Cost:$1.3-billion 

Permanent jobs created: 4,330
Jobs created during the construction: 10,250 per years

Height: The project would feature several towers ranging from 10 to 24 storeys;
the tallest building would be a hotel overlooking the Lachine Canal, which would have 32 floors.

Designation : $1.3-billion residential and commercial plan that it says will revitalize Griffintown, 
a run-down area. It's one of the biggest private investments in Montreal's history


The project inclued :


3,860 residential units, from low-income rental housing to high-end luxury condominiums. Sixty-five per cent of the project's floor space would be housing.

To allay concerns of heritage activists, the developer said it will protect 12 structures in the area, the former heart of the city's Irish community.

A mix of retail outlets, including services, shops and restaurants, accounting for 18 per cent of the project. Most retail space would be for small and medium-sized stores, with less than a quarter devoted to large-surface stores.

A 2,000-seat theatre.

      


Other project included in the development:

Griffintown - New Montréal's tallest towers

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: ~2012

Floors: 2*60 fl
Designation: $2.5-billion mixed-use complex, including a train/tramway station, 
a private hospital (24 floors), residential units, commercial spaces and a 5-star hotel. 
It's one of the biggest private investments in Montreal's history.

(Details above)



------------------------------------------------------



Transformation of the Bonaventure Expressway
at the Downtown Gateway

Status: Approved

Construction start : 2009

Developer: Ville de Montréal and the Société du Havre de Montréal
Architects: Cardinal Hardy 

Permanent jobs created: 4,020

Height: The project would feature several towers ranging from 6 to 15 storeys;
the tallest building would be a office tower located near the Montreal Stock Exchange Tower, which would have 33 floors.

Designation : The demolition of the Bonaventure Expressway will create a major urban boulevard
with lanes located on either side of a string of central city
blocks to be made available for development.

The project inclued :


600 residential units, 5.000 m2 of retail business space and 43,000 m2 of office space in the central city blocks.

The lowering of the expressway contributes to urban renewal, freeing-up 17,370 m2 of land for development.

the CN rail viaduct has 20,495 m2 of ground-level space, part of which can be used for commercial or public purposes.


     


Phase I - The Bonaventure Expressway

Statut : Approved - analysis of the costs of construction and demolition

Construction start : 2009
Expected Occupancy: 2011

Cost:$90-million 

Designation : The demolition of the Bonaventure Expressway.


Other project included in the development :

701 University

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2010

Floors: 33 fl / 15 fl
Designation: mixed-use complex

(Details above)



------------------------------------------------------



Maison CBC/Radio-Canada Development

Status: Proposed

Construction start : 2009
Expected Occupancy: 2015-2018

Developer: Canadian Broadcasting Corporation (Société Radio-Canada)

Cost:$1-billion 

Permanent jobs created: 4,330
Jobs created during the construction: 10,250 per years

Height: The project will include several towers of 10 storeys; the renovation of the main tower (23 storeys/100 meters); 
construction of two additional floors on the actual basal of the existing building.


Designation : Development of the parking around the tower, 
Renovation and transformation of the main tower into hotel and/or residential usage. 


The project inclued :


2,000 residential units in new mixed-use buildings of around 10-storeys. 

New studios for the National Film Board of Canada (NFB) and Telefilm Canada.

Fifty per cent of the project floor space would be for residential use, and 10 per cent for an new hotel.


     



------------------------------------------------------



Quartier des spectacles

Developer: Ville de Montréal / Quebec governement / Quartier des spectacles / Private developers

Characteristics: Le Quartier des spectacles is an art district of 94 hectares, on the East part of downtown. 
There is 28 performance spaces seating 28,000 spectators and approximately 8,500 jobs linked to the cultural sector.


Projects :

Hilton Garden Inn

Status: Under construction
Expected Occupancy: 2008

Floors: 37 fl
Designation: 200-room hotel (first 13 fl), residential

(Details above)

Îlot Balmoral - Tour Rogers

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2010

Floors: 30 fl
Designation: Office

(Details above)

Louis Bohème

Status: Under construction
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Height : 85m
Floors: 28 fl
Designation: Residential

(Details above)

Sleb 2

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Floors: 16 fl
Designation: residential

(Details above)

Le Montmarte

Status: Under construction
Expected Occupancy: 2008

Developer: Groupe Tidan / Groupe Maya 
Architect: Menkès, Shooner, Dagenais, Letourneux

Floors: 8 fl
Designation: Residential

 

Maison du Développement Durable

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Center for Sustainable Development (Maison du développement durable inc.)
Architect: Menkès, Shooner, Dagenais, Letourneux

Floors: 8 fl
Designation: an ecological office building for eight Quebec organizations dedicated to sustainable development 

 

Maison du festival de jazz 

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Festival International de Jazz de Montréal

Floors: 7 fl
Designation: Jazz hall of fame, a jazz concert hall of 300-seats

(No render)

2-22 Sainte-Catherine (Red Light)

Status: Approved / Demolition of the old building
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Société de développement Angus 
Architect: Ædifica Architecture

Floors: 6 fl
Designation: Cultural building

 

LADMMI

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Floors: 6 fl
Designation: Dance school



SIDEV - Spectrum

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: SIDEV

Floors: 4 fl
Designation: Commercial 

This is the first part of a three phases project. The others phases wil be on the first, so they will be higher.



Montreal Symphony Orchestra Concert Hall

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2011

Designation: A new $105 million concert hall for the MSO of 1,900-seats.

(No render)

Îlot Balmoral - Concert hall

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: ~2011

Designation: A new 1,000-seats concert hall.

(No render)




Places des festivals:

Designation: Permanent Places for Montreal' many festivals. Redevelopment of the streets and the places around the Place des Arts. 

  


Place du Quartier des spectacles

Status: Under construction
Inauguration of the square: Summer 2009 - just in time for the 30th anniversary of the Festival international de jazz de Montreal.

     

Esplanade Clark

Status: Approved
Inauguration : Summer 2010 - just in time for the Montreal's summer festivals.



Ste. Catherine Street - Transformation into a public space

Status: Approved
Inauguration : Summer 2011 - just in time for the Montreal's summer festivals.



Promenade des festivals - Place de l'Adresse Symphonique

Status: Approved
Inauguration : Summer 2012 - just in time for the Montreal's summer festivals. 

   

------------------------------------------------------*​


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

[email protected] its about [email protected]

congratz to montreal!


----------



## althegreat (Jan 28, 2008)

GReat work Gilbert!

But you are aware many of those are cancelled, like les diamants for example and cristofe alexandre (thank god) and the stanley/cypress was never serious enough. 

Where the hell do you find the time to do all that work Gilbert?


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent work and detail of some cool upcoming projects. Kinda confused about this one: Îlot Balmoral - Concert hall 

Isn't that where the Place du Quartier des Spectacles is being built?


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

*althegreat* Les Diamants are just 1 year old, give them a chance get over all the montreal bureaucracies! :lol:

You're right for the Cristofe alexandre, I will remove it, but do you have any sources about the cancelation of the stanley/cypress? This project is very young. As Les Diamants, wait a little.

Btw, this is my tipical day: 

Morning = school
afternoon = school, homeworks and free time
Evening = go out

I'm not a gamer, so when I have free time, I do things like this.


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

*brainiac* Look for the number 1/4/15/14 on this map I made about Le Quartier des Spectacles. It may help you the understand the development of the Îlot Balmoral .


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

There is some new projects :


*1500 René Levesque West*

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2011

Architect: Panzini Architectes

Floors: 2*32 fl
Designation: residential (not official)



------------------------------------------------------

*Marina Commodore development*

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2011
City: Laval

Floors: 3*19 fl
Designation: Office towers

 

------------------------------------------------------

*Lowney / Phase IV *

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: Groupe Prével

Floors: 10 fl
Designation: residential

 

------------------------------------------------------

*M9 - Phase II*

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2010

Developer: Développements McGill 
Architect: NOMADE

Floors: 9 fl
Designation: Mixed-use tower

 

------------------------------------------------------

------------------------------------------------------

New render for :

*1800 René-Lévesque West*

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2011

Developer: Sacresa Canada 
Architect: MSDL Architectes

Floors: 14/21 fl
Designation: residential

    

------------------------------------------------------

*1215 Phillips Square*

Status: Proposed
Expected Occupancy: 2012

Developer: Canderel

Floors: 25 fl
Designation: A LEED (Leadership in Energy and Environmental Design) office tower of 900,000 pi.ca

  

------------------------------------------------------

*SIDEV - Spectrum*

Status: Approved
Expected Occupancy: 2009

Developer: SIDEV

Floors: 4 fl
Designation: Commercial 

This is the first part of a three phases project. The others phases wil be on the first, so they will be higher.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Cool!! Thanks for the update! 

1500 René Levesque West looks awesome!! Now we got 2 60 story tower, plus a couple of 30 story towers being proposed. Not bad at all.


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

Awesome stuff! So when is the griffentown renders supposed to be completed? Is it just speculation at this point that it will be the tallest building in Montreal?


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

rise_against said:


> Awesome stuff! So when is the griffentown renders supposed to be completed? Is it just speculation at this point that it will be the tallest building in Montreal?


oh! I almost forgot... We got a preliminary render in the journal The Gazette last week to give us an idea of the impact of the project on the skyline.

They say that the two towers will be the Montréal tallest.


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

rise_against said:


> Awesome stuff! So when is the griffentown renders supposed to be completed? Is it just speculation at this point that it will be the tallest building in Montreal?


Those two projects are pretty serious, and the construction of Village Griffintown will start in 2009. 

Unfortunately, there is a confrontation between the Village Griffintown promoters (DEVIMCO) and those of the two towers(Hakim/Varadi), because the plot of Hakim/Varadi is inclued in the Devimco development. Devimco wants to expropriate Hakim/Varadi to build a 32-storey hotel, a cinema and a 2,000-seat theatre.

20 architects from Montreal, London and Toronto are now working on Village Griffintown. Public consultations were completed last week, so we should have news on this project soon.

To be continued...

Btw, I hope you understand my english... I'm not very good in this language...


----------



## rise_against (Apr 26, 2005)

No that was very helpful! Thankyou. Looks very interesting. I hope things move along quickly. Ive been hoping Montreal would start building tall again. Looks like its about to happen!


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

Gilbert, thanks for the clarification. Looks like we'll be seeing cranes and bulldozers here for awhile!

If everything on the Ilot Balmoral gets approved, I'm guessing they'll be demolishing those old 10 story buildings which currently occupy the lot.



Gilbert said:


> *brainiac* Look for the number 1/4/15/14 on this map I made about Le Quartier des Spectacles. It may help you the understand the development of the Îlot Balmoral .


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

*Montreal Future*

By the way, for those interested (and those in Montreal), there's a free exposition on future Montreal developments at La Grande Place in Complexe Desjardins. It's currently on and they have lots of documentation and models on display.


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

brainiac said:


> If everything on the Ilot Balmoral gets approved, I'm guessing they'll be demolishing those old 10 story buildings which currently occupy the lot.


The present tower on the site of the new concert hall (#15) will be demolished because of a lack of upkeep during winters.

The second tower will be renovated and will become the new Jazz Hall of Fame (#4). The construction will start this summer.


----------



## Gilbert (Jun 21, 2007)

brainiac said:


> By the way, for those interested (and those in Montreal), there's a free exposition on future Montreal developments at La Grande Place in Complexe Desjardins. It's currently on and they have lots of documentation and models on display.


I went to this exposition yesterday. This was very interresting! There was no unknow projects, but many new renders!

I took some pictures of them : (the exposition was closed, so I took my pictures from far...be nice with me please )

------------------------------------------------------

*Montreal du futur - New renders - pictures by Gilbert*
As if you were there...


*MUHC* - Approved
(new design/new render)











*SAT* - Approved
(New design/new renders)




















*Université de Sherbrooke* - Under construction
(New design/new render)











*Silo No. 5: Museum of Modern Art * - Proposed
(New render)











*Université de Montréal - Campus d'Outremont* - Approved
(New design/new renders)




















*Place de la Cité Internationale * - Approved











*Blu Rivage* - Approved
(New renders)




















*Hilton Garden Inn - 400 Sherbrooke Ouest* - Under construction
(New renders)


----------



## althegreat (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't recall so much activity here in the old M! The Radio-canada project is one of my favorite and without a shadow of a doubt the best thing that could happen for that quartier!


----------



## novaguy (Nov 28, 2005)

What project is near Radio Canada?


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

*Place du Quartier des Spectacles*

Place du Quartier des Spectacles (#1 on Gilbert's map) is powering along. It looks like most of the hill has already been carted away and I wouldn't be surprised if they start laying down the formwork in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

rise_against said:


> Ive been hoping Montreal would start building tall again.


While I myself've been wishing the sheer opposite!





althegreat said:


> The Radio-canada project is one of my favorite and without a shadow of a doubt the best thing that could happen for that quartier!


I find nothing but silliness in what you've written above (most Montrealers would agree with me here)....there were at least two architectural gems (cottagish) before the whole district took to homing cars in its single-storey car park . . .


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

trainrover said:


> While I myself've been wishing the sheer opposite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Many beautiful neighborhoods were razed in the name of progress (and the automobile). I've long thought that they should cover the rest of the Ville-Marie expressway near Radio Canada and build affordable housing.

Highrises are great, depending on their context. But low-rise affordable housing is condusive to creating livable "villages" within the city.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

What is there to complain about ? the whole city is a low rise livable "villages" already , except for a fraction of "downtown" with a few highrises built sixteen years ago up until now, while other large cities in Canada have been building up and expanding while Montreal seems to be at a stand still and people still not happy


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

skyboi said:


> What is there to complain about ? the whole city is a low rise livable "villages" already , except for a fraction of "downtown" with a few highrises built sixteen years ago up until now, while other large cities in Canada have been building up and expanding while Montreal seems to be at a stand still and people still not happy


Who's complaining? I'm suggesting that low-rise maintains and creates neighborhoods on a human scale. 

Sure other cities in Canada are expanding. Have you been to downtown Toronto, or downtown Calgary? Their financial districts are dead after dark.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh well I have never considered those Cities as my favorite's ,but since you insist on comparing the differences,I should point out that ,you are wrong ,the money transactions still going on 24 hrs a day ,all years round in those highrises , only the people work there take a break at homes and in Montreal people have to work overtime in bars and pubs and restaurants to make up for doing nothing at day time because Montreal doesn't create an appealling busisness enviroment for investors to come , so you either lay back or be aggressive


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> Oh well I have never considered those Cities as my favorite's ,but since you insist on comparing the differences,I should point out that ,you are wrong ,the money transactions still going on 24 hrs a day ,all years round in those highrises , only the people work there take a break at homes and in Montreal people have to work overtime in bars and pubs and restaurants to make up for doing nothing at day time because Montreal doesn't create an appealling busisness enviroment for investors to come , so you either lay back or be aggressive


:nuts:


----------



## brainiac (Jul 31, 2007)

skyboi said:


> Oh well I have never considered those Cities as my favorite's ,but since you insist on comparing the differences,I should point out that ,you are wrong ,the money transactions still going on 24 hrs a day ,all years round in those highrises , only the people work there take a break at homes and in Montreal people have to work overtime in bars and pubs and restaurants to make up for doing nothing at day time because Montreal doesn't create an appealling busisness enviroment for investors to come , so you either lay back or be aggressive


Dude, who's talking about favorite cities? You mention other large cities in Canada, so which large Canadian cities are you talking about? Saskatoon? I used Toronto and Calgary as examples cause gee, Toronto is the largest city in Canada and Calgary is going through an unprecedented boom.

Maybe Montreal isn't an economic powerhouse (news flash, it isn't), but we enjoy a certain quality of life that I think is desirable to preserve. Only my opinion.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Didn't mean to upset anyone , wish you guys all the best on your City's new projects if that 's what you want to hear


----------



## Kanuk (Apr 8, 2008)

*Thanks Gilbert for this update!*

I live in Dubai UAE but I always interested to know more about my beautiful Montreal City. That's one of the only city in the world that can offer a BMW package ( Building,Mountain and water)....

THX!


----------



## Rumors (Jul 1, 2007)

skyboi said:


> Didn't mean to upset anyone , wish you guys all the best on your City's new projects if that 's what you want to hear


Grow up. :cheers:


----------



## pqmoore (Oct 22, 2014)

In either case, we need the population to grow much more, economy isn't helping people stick around much.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

-Valentino- said:


> Quebec City is planning that or Montreal? Skyscrapers would ruin Quebec City's skyline. They should be in Montreal instead.


Quebec City, but not in the old city but a few Km away in a new 'downtown.'


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

A little overview of some of the downtown projects

*Holiday Inn Montreal*



















*YUL Condos*



















*Rocabella*




























*L'Avenue*



















*Tour des Canadiens*



















*Icone*



















*Deloitte Tower*


----------



## LtBk (Jul 27, 2004)

Montreal is booming!


----------



## alexmindup (Feb 25, 2013)

wow thanks for the overview, downtown is gonna look better than ever! i hope the projects and construction dont stop, montreal deserves it. :banana:


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

There are indeed many new projects popping up in the downtown region, but many are fearing that the condos market is overheating. I am myself thinking of buying one in one of the smaller projects around Atwater/Guy/Peel metro, but I think I will postpone my purchase because the amount of unsold condos is quite staggering and there is bound to be a correction.


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

> *Ogilvy/Holt's to Include Adjacent Condos Averaging $5-Million Above 5-Star Hotel*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.retail-insider.com/retail-insider/2015/3/ogilvyholts


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Looking good, hope the facade is stone and not concrete...


----------



## alexmindup (Feb 25, 2013)

Some photos , to break the silence


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

> *City reveals plans for Ste. Catherine St. revamp*
> 
> Wider, heated sidewalks, more trees and fewer cars – Montreal has unveiled the Ste. Catherine St. of the future.
> 
> ...


VIDEO: http://montreal.ctvnews.ca/city-reveals-plans-for-ste-catherine-st-revamp-1.2372622


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

*Update for Montreal*

I thought it is time we made a good update for Montreal. This list is missing a lot of projects, but I will try to make it more complete when I find more time. Please let me know if I missed any major projects. 

All photos and information taken from http://mtlurb.com/ 
(Note, ‘M’ denotes “missing information.)

*Completed:*
Tour Deloitte | 135m | 26fl | Completed 2015
Tour Aimia | 120m | 25fl | Completed 2014

*Under Construction:*
L'Avenue | 175m | 50fl | U/C
Tour des Canadiens | 167m | 50 fl | U/C
Le Roccabella | 2 x 147m | 2 x 40 fl | U/C
Icône | 107m x 146m | 40fl, 27 fl | U/C
YUL, Phases 1 à 3 | M | 2x38fl | U/C
TOM Condos | 122m | 42fl | U/C
Holiday Inn Downtown Montreal | 120m | 40fl | U/C
AC Hotel | M | 34fl | U/C
Maison Manuvie | 114m | 28fl | U/C
Le Peterson | 105m | 31fl | U/C
CHUM | M | 17fl, 20fl | U/C
O'Nessy Condos | M | 15fl | U/C
Hotel Mount Stephen | M | 12fl | U/C

*Approved*
Tour Quartier des spectacles (Spectrum) | 65m, 145m | 14, 33 fl | Approved
Le Drummond | M | 2x24 fl | Approved

*Proposed *
Tour des Canadiens 2 et 3 | 170m | 2 x 47 fl | Proposal
1000-1006 de la Montagne et 947 Lucien-L'Allier | ≈ 138m| 26, 41 fl | Proposal
QUAD Windsor | M | M | Proposal
Site Maison Alcan |120m| ≈ 30 fl | Proposal

_______________________________________________

*Completed*

*Tour Deloitte | 135m | 26fl | Completed 2015*
Tour Deloitte (blue glass tower) in the middle of photo, Le Roccabella & Tour des Canadiens to the left.

Centre-ville de Montréal by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

*Tour Aimia | 120m | 25fl | Completed 2014*










_______________________________________________

*Under Construction*

*L'Avenue | 175m | 50fl | U/C*



















*Tour des Canadiens | 167m | 50 fl | U/C*










Chantiers by night by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

*Le Roccabella | 2 x 147m | 2 x 40 fl | U/C*



















Chantiers by night by Axel Drainville, on Flickr

*Icône | 107m x 146m | 40fl, 27 fl | U/C*




























*YUL, Phases 1 à 3 | M | 2x38fl | U/C*
 Just started construction, two towers (phase and 2) with phase 3 being row houses in the back) [/SIZE="1"]



















*TOM Condos | 122m | 42fl | U/C*










*Holiday Inn Downtown Montreal | 120m | 40fl | U/C*










*AC Hotel | M | 34fl | U/C*










*Maison Manuvie | 114m | 28fl | U/C*



















*Le Peterson | 105m | 31fl | U/C*










*CHUM | M | 17fl, 20fl | U/C*










*O'Nessy Condos | M | 15fl | U/C*










*Hotel Mount Stephen | M | 12fl | U/C*









_______________________________________________

*Approved *

*Tour Quartier des spectacles (Spectrum) | 65m, 145m | 14, 33 fl | Approved*




























*Le Drummond | M | 2x24 fl | Approved*










_______________________________________________

*Proposed *

*Tour des Canadiens 2 et 3 | 170m | 2 x 47 fl | Proposal*










*1000-1006 de la Montagne et 947 Lucien-L'Allier | ≈ 138m| 26, 41 fl | Proposal*










*QUAD Windsor | M | M | Proposal*
2 towers proposed



















*Site Maison Alcan |120m| ≈ 30 fl | Proposal*


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Some photos showing updates - by me.

Tour Canadiens (construction progress: 22/8/2015) by Ashok.Thiruna, on Flickr

Tour Canadiens (construction progress: 22/8/2015) by Ashok.Thiruna, on Flickr








[/url]Tour Icône (construction progress: 22/8/2015) by Ashok.Thiruna, on Flickr


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Update of the skyline: September 4, 2015

Montreal - Construction Update by Asok Thirunavukarasu, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Construction work by François Bianco, on Flickr


----------



## Black Cat (Oct 12, 2002)

Thanks Ashok and desert punk for your posts. Amazing amount of construction in Montreal, particularly around Windsor Station. Nice to see. Just hope none of Montreal's wonderful collection of heritage buildings are being demolished.


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Updated renderings from the QUAD Windsor development.


















www.quadwindsor.com


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

Updated Renders for this project:



Urbmtl said:


> *Lofts des Arts 2 | Quartier des Spectacles, Montreal | 20 + 25 floors*


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

Ashok said:


> Updated renderings from the QUAD Windsor development.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


il y a quoi aujourdhui sur cet emplacement?


----------



## Ulpia-Serdica (Oct 24, 2011)

Ashok said:


> Updated Renders for this project:


So they are finally gonna build on this plot?


----------



## Ashok (Jul 17, 2004)

kisssme said:


> il y a quoi aujourdhui sur cet emplacement?


Nothing really - empty lots, and small abandoned buildings.


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

MassinissaMTL said:


> Montreal is really like ''STUPID'' City, for around roughly 4,5 millions people, they can't build higher than this ''FAKE'' mountain


it is an ambiguous subject, even if the mountain did not exist Montreal would probably have a height limit, 
Denis Coderre wants to remove this rule to allow the city to be more competitive, but it is mostly a matter of appearance. 
Critics explain that there is no need to build higher to increase density because the city center is already one of the densest in Canada. Moreover, it would disfigure the current image of the city according to them because everything is built taking into account the position of this emblem of the city. 
There are also other arguments such as the covid crisis, building on a human scale, over-densification, that there is enough free land to avoid urban sprawl, etc... 

_Bref, c'est un sujet sensible et maintes personnes parlent à travers leurs chapeaux._


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

WiseSupernova said:


> it is an ambiguous subject, even if the mountain did not exist Montreal would probably have a height limit,
> *Denis Coderre wants to remove this rule to allow the city to be more competitive*, but it is mostly a matter of appearance.


Denis Coderre lost the election to Valérie Plante, who got re-elected, so that's not happening.


----------



## WiseSupernova (Nov 24, 2020)

Montrealer said:


> Denis Coderre lost the election to Valérie Plante, who got re-elected, so that's not happening.


Oh, I forgot about the elections! Madame Plante won, wonderful!


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Oct 30, 2021
*Plante pledges to build riverfront promenade between Victoria, Champlain bridges*

Projet Montréal leader Valérie Plante is pledging to devote $10 million to the construction of a waterfront promenade in the Bridge/Bonaventure sector if she is re-elected as mayor next week.

The two-kilometre riverwalk, which could be ready in 2027, will become one of Montreal’s signature features, Plante said Saturday. Located between the Victoria and Samuel-De Champlain bridges, it will include benches, trees, a footpath, a bike path and offer unobstructed views of the water from several belvederes, she said.

“This will completely change the way we experience this part of the island,” Plante said at a news conference in Pointe-St-Charles. “Right now when you’re in the Bridge/Bonaventure sector, you don’t have access to the water. We’re an island, and we know that Montrealers are looking to have more opportunities to get closer to the water, in a pleasant and safe way. In between the Champlain Bridge and Victoria Bridge, it’s not accessible. No one goes there because the highway is very close to the water.”

More : Plante pledges to build riverfront promenade between Victoria, Champlain bridges


----------



## Montrealer (Jun 6, 2005)

hkskyline said:


> Projet Montréal leader Valérie Plante is pledging to devote $10 million to the construction of a waterfront promenade in the Bridge/Bonaventure sector* if she is re-elected as mayor next week.*


Valérie Plante was re-elected with 52% of the vote, so I guess we will see this project.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* East End residents march to denounce REM elevated rail line *
Montreal Gazette _Excerpt_
Nov 21, 2021

Mercier resident Monique Laguë had a simple reason for taking part in a demonstration against the proposed REM de l’Est elevated rail line Saturday.

“I don’t want the REM to run through my living room,” she said in an interview. “I live in a condo near where the line is supposed to be built. If the project goes ahead, the area will be unliveable. If they’re able to bury the line elsewhere, why can’t they do it here?”

Laguë was among more than 100 people who protested to denounce the REM de l’Est and promoter CDPQ Infra. The regional transit planner, the Autorité régionale de transport métropolitain, should be put in charge of analyzing the project and proposing better solutions, organizer Daniel Chartier told the gathering.

...

Estimated to cost $10 billion, the REM de l’Est is the latest branch of the Réseau express métropolitain, whose first phase is already taking shape on and around the island of Montreal.

CDPQ Infra’s initial plans for the REM de l’Est stoked swift reaction among urban planners and businesspeople alike. Many expressed opposition to the sea of concrete pylons they felt would have defaced Montreal’s downtown core.

More : East End residents march to denounce REM elevated rail line


----------



## Sky Canada (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*A Montreal suburb halted road construction to protect an endangered frog, but advocates want damage undone *
CBC _Excerpt_ 
Dec 2, 2021

In Longueuil, Que., there are all the makings of a road, from street lights to manholes, slicing through a thriving wetland.

But now heavy machinery sits idle nearby, black earth encrusted in metal treads, as snow collects on the frozen, 300-metre strip of clearcut land that's lined with slim, willowy reeds, dried and rustling in the late-fall wind.

The road won't be paved, and barriers will remain in place to prevent motorists from zipping down what was supposed to be a traffic-relieving connector running parallel to a heavily congested boulevard.

More : https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/western-chorus-frog-longueuil-protection-1.6270482


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] JOIA Griffintown








Emplacement : *370, rue des Seigneurs, au coin de William
*Type d'habitation : *locatif
*Hauteur en étages : *5 et 8
*Hauteur en mètres : *16 et 24
*Nombre d'unités :* 116
*Coût du projet : *30 M$
*Promoteur :* Les propriétés Cons 9 inc. / Cons Properties*Entrepreneur général : *Reliance
*Début de construction : *2018
*Site internet : *https://joia.ca/griffintown/


espace commercial de 300 m² au RDC
52 cases de stationnement réparties sur 2 étages
105 cases pour vélo réparties sur 2 étages















































































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Coopérative Montagne Verte








Emplacement: *Intersection des rues de la Montagne et Saint-Jacques
*Hauteur en étages: *14
*Coût du projet: *19 millions
*Promoteur : *Coopérative d'habitation de la Montagne verte , Ville de Montréal, Société d'habitation du Québec (AccèsLogis) Groupe CDH
*Architecte: *Douglas Alford, Goupe CDH GROUPE CDH
*Entrepreneur général : *DEVCOR Devcor (1994) | Entrepreneur en Construction | St-Jérome
*Début de construction : *Avril 2020
*Fin de construction :* 2022


136 logements
70 unités de logement de trois pièces
39 de quatre pièces
25 de cinq pièces
2 de six pièces

Subventions de 4 M$ de la Ville de Montréal
Terrain de la Ville vendu à 1,5 M$




















































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - L'Avenue - 50 étages*















*Nom: *L'Avenue
*Hauteur en étages: *50
*Hauteur en mètres: *184
*Coût du projet: *200 000 000,00$
*Promoteur: *Broccolini Construction Inc. / Carttera Private Equities Inc.
*Architecte: *Page + Steele / IBI Group Architects
*Début de construction: *2014
*Fin de construction: *2017
*Site internet: *http://lavenuecondos.com/














































































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Proposed] Evolo NEX - 26, 26 étages















Emplacement :* Pointe-Nord de l’Île-des-Sœurs, Verdun
*Hauteur en étages : *38
*Promoteur : *Proment
*Architecte : *Lemay-Michaud Architecture Design, Jean-Pierre Bart Architecte
*Architecte-paysagiste :* Projet Paysage
*Design :* Gauvreau Design
*Site internet :* NEX Condos | Nouveaux condos à Montréal – Condos à vendre
*Page Facebook :* Quartier & Condos Pointe Nord
*Instagram :* Login • Instagram
*Vidéo promotionnelle : *https://nexcondos.ca/images/Nexcondos-Fr-web.mp4









MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - [Griffintown] - Amati - 14 étages








Hauteur en étages: *14
*Site internet: *AMATI Condominiums






































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] [Griffintown] - Gallery sur le Canal - 14, 14, 14 étages*








*Hauteur en étages: *14
*Architecte: *Geiger Huot Gallery lofts sur le canal - Geiger Huot architectes
*Site internet: *Gallery Chapitre 3









































































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - Dominik Appartements — 8 étages








Emplacement: *50 rue Sainte-Catherine est
*Hauteur en étages : *8
*Promoteur: *Mondev
*Architecte: *Geiger Huot
*Fin de construction : *avril 2020 (date d'occupation)
*Site internet : *DOMINIK- Projet locatif dans le Quartier des spectacle- Ville-Marie, Centre-ville Montréal
























MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - Le Duke - 25 étages















Emplacement: *315, boul. Robert-Bourassa (297, rue Duke) / 780-790, rue William
*Hauteur en étages: *25
*Nombre d'unités résidentielles : *353
*Promoteur: *Canvar
*Architecte: *Architex
*Site internet: *https://www.297duke.com/




















































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - 800, rue Saint-Jacques (Banque Nationale) - 40 étages

Siège social de la Banque Nationale















Emplacement:* Part de l'îlot Robert-Bourassa, Saint-Jacques, Notre-Dame, Gauvin
*Hauteur en étages: *40
*Hauteur en mètres: *≤ 200m
*Promoteur: *Banque Nationale
*Architecte:* Menkès Shooner Dagenais LeTourneux
*Entrepreneur général: *Broccolini
*Début de construction: *Automne 2018
*Fin de construction: *2022













































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Proposed] - La Baie Centre-ville - 23 étages








Emplacement: *La Baie centre-ville
*Hauteur en étages:* 23
*Hauteur en mètres:* 102




































MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - 265, rue Queen / 154-164, rue King






















MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal


MTLURB.com - Forum sur le développement immobilier du Grand Montréal




mtlurb.com





*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - 455 René-Lévesque Ouest






















Emplacement: *455 René-Lévesque Ouest
*Hauteur en étages:* 36 et 45
*Hauteur en mètres:* 120 et 156
*Promoteur: *Conseillers immobiliers GWL (GWL Realty Advisors Inc)
*Architecte: *IBI Group, en collaboration NEUF Architectes
*Fin de construction: *Phase 1 : été 2022


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Downtown Montreal is filling in nicely. Loads of new projects. I'm excited to see Maestira go up. Being next to Places des Arts/Complex Desjardins and tall (57 & 61 floors) it will visually/psychologically expand downtown a good 20+ blocks.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Esplanade Cartier - Phase 1 & 2 - 14, 7 étages*










*Emplacement:* Parthenais / De Lorimier / Sainte-Catherine Est / René-Lévesque Est
*Promoteur: *Prével
*Architecte: *NÓS Architectes
*Début de construction: *février 2020 (phase 1)
*Fin de construction: *hiver 2021-2022 (phase 1) 
*Site internet: *Esplanade Cartier : Condos à l'est du centre-ville de Montréal Esplanade Cartier
*Facebook: *https://www.facebook.com/EsplanadeCartier/
*Lien webcam: *Caméra installée sur le toit de Square Cartier en juillet 2020Esplanade Cartier - Devisubox
*2e webcam face au pont:* Esplanade Cartier - Devisubox 










































































Esplanade Cartier - Phase 1 & 2 - 14, 7 étages







mtlurb.com


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - CHUM - 17, 20 étages*










*Nom:* Centre hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal - CHUM
*Hauteur:* 17, 20 étages
*Coût du projet:* 2 089 000 000,00$
*Promoteur:* Gouvernement du Québec
*Architecte:* Cannon Design et DCYSA
*Emplacement:* René-Lévesque/St-Denis/Viger/Sanguinet
*Début de construction:* 2011
*Fin de construction:* 2016-2019


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Eli Condos - 8 étages









Nom : *Eli Condos
*Emplacement : *211*, *rue Sainte-Catherine Est au coin de la rue Sainte-Élisabeth* 
Architecte : *Atelier Bouré Therrien Atelier Bouré Therrien Architectes
*Site internet : *Eli Condos | Des appartements et des condominiums qui épousent vos goûts

*2nd floor*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - ONE - 9 étages









Emplacement: *15, avenue Viger Ouest
*Hauteur en étages: *9
*Hauteur en mètres: *25
*Promoteur: *Groupe Daca
*Architecte: * Campanella & associé
*Site internet: *ONE CONDOS - Live the exclusive downtown lifestyle
*Autres informations:*


3 commerces
94 unités résidentielles




















































*3rd floor*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

Quartier des Spectacles
Picture by Mokita @ agoramtl.com


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

CHUM is huge. It has to be one of the biggest hospitals on the continent. Good to see some new proposals for Chinatown. That area could do with some investment.


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Isn't 'mon chum' meaning my partner or my guy in franco-québecian ?


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

_Mon chum_, my boyfriend. Girls also say _ma chum de fille_, my girl friend. Guys can also say _mon chum_ as in mon ami, my friend. But if a girl says mon chum, she’s mostly talking about her boyfriend.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

So those are Quebecois expressions?


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

Nice name for a hospital !!


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

isaidso said:


> So those are Quebecois expressions?


Yes. I believe they are.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

hseugut said:


> Nice name for a hospital !!


Yeah, Centre Hospitalier de l'Université de Montréal.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - Maison Manuvie - 28 étages
Nom: *Maison Manuvie
*Hauteur en étages: *28
*Hauteur en mètres: *114
*Coût du projet: *150 000 000,00$
*Promoteur: *Ivanhoé Cambridge
*Architecte: *Menkès Shooner Dagenais Letourneux Architectes
*Entrepreneur général: *Pomerleau
*Emplacement: *900 boul. de Maisonneuve Ouest
*Début de construction: *Début 2015
*Fin de construction: *Août 2017
*Autres informations:* La tour sera jointe au RÉSO (Montréal sous-terrain), les 8 premiers étages hors-sol seront du stationnement intérieur, 486 500 pieds carrés, Manuvie sera le locataire principal


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Proposed] - Savana sur le Parc - 10 étages



















Savana Condos







savanacondos.com




*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - MAA Condominiums - 33 étages





































*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Le Mildoré - 19 étages







*

Type : Logements étudiants
Localisation : Centre Ville, Montréal, Qc, Canada
Surface : 7711 m2

Hauteur : 19 étages
Promoteur : Werkliv Werkliv
Architecte : Nativ Architecture


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - 1124, rue de Bleury - 16 étages






























*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] *- HEC Montréal (pavillon centre-ville) - 8 étages









*Hauteur en étages: *8
*Architecte: *Provencher Roy Associés Architectes inc
*Fin de construction: *Automne 2021
*Site internet: *Nouvel édifice au centre-ville d'affaires | Centre-ville
*Lien webcam : *HEC Montreal - Devisubox


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Le Cent-Onze - 11 étages





















*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Roccabella sur la Montagne - 20 étages

















































*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Le Dorchester - 14 étages









Emplacement: *325 René-Lévesque Est
*Hauteur en étages:* 14
*Hauteur en mètres:
Coût du projet:
Promoteur: *Groupe Mathieu Inc.
*Architecte: *DKA Architectes
*Entrepreneur général:
Début de construction:
Fin de construction:
Site internet:
Autres liens :*


Fiche du projet pour la demande de dérogation mineure : https://res.cloudinary.com/villemontreal/image/upload/v1591292324/portail/akz08wtbs8umwaxzn8cd.pdf
*Lien webcam:
Autres images:
Vidéo promotionnelle:
Rumeurs:
Autres informations: *Projet résidentiel locatif


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Noca - 8, 8, 8 étages









Nom: *Noca
*Hauteur en étages: *8
*Hauteur en mètres:
Coût du projet:
Promoteur: *DevMcGill
*Architecte: *Provencher Roy
*Entrepreneur général:
Emplacement: *Juste à l'ouest du quai 1 des bassins du Havre.
*Début de construction:
Fin de construction: *Automne 2019 (1ère phase)
*Site internet: *Noca - Condos et penthouses à vendre dans Griffintown ouest
*Lien webcam:
Autres informations: *300 unités réparties en 3 phases de 8 étages. Début des ventes en mai 2017.
*Rumeurs:
perçu artistique du projet:*






























*October 2021




































*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - 455, boul. René-Lévesque ouest - 36, 45 étages







*

_ Yesterday














_


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - 1000 de la Montagne - 45 étages









Nom: *1000 de la Montagne
*Hauteur en étages:* 45
*Hauteur en mètres:* 143.6m
*Coût du projet:
Promoteur:
Architecte: *Geiger Huot
*Entrepreneur général:
Emplacement: *975 Lucien-L'Allier
*Début de construction:
Fin de construction:
Site internet: CENTRACONDOS - Montreal condos for sale, new condo downtown Montreal
Lien webcam:
Autres informations:* 680 unités
*Autres images:* 
*





















*

_Cranes







_


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - [Verdun] - Symphonia Pop - 32 étages








Emplacement:* Île-des-Sœurs
*Hauteur en étages:* 32
*Hauteur en mètres: 
Coût du projet: 
Promoteur: 
Architecte: *Provencher Roy
*Entrepreneur général: *Magil Construction
*Début de construction: 
Fin de construction: 
Site internet: *http://www.symphoniapop.com/fr
*Lien webcam: 
Autres images: *









_Landscaping completed













































































_


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - [Verdun] - Symphonia SOL - 12 étages









mplacement: *Coin André-Prévost et Pointe-Sud
*Hauteur en étages: *12
*Hauteur en mètres: 
Promoteur: * DÉVELOPPEMENTS SYMPHONIA
*Architecte: 
Début de construction: 
Fin de construction: 
Site internet: *https://www.symphoniasol.com/
*Lien webcam: 
Autres informations:* 80 unités


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks for always updating this thread, it really helps me understand what is going on in Montreal.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Siège social de la Banque Nationale - 40 étages








Emplacement:* Part de l'îlot Robert-Bourassa, Saint-Jacques, Notre-Dame, Gauvin
*Hauteur en étages: *40
*Hauteur en mètres: *≤ 200m
*Coût du projet: 
Promoteur: *Banque Nationale
*Architecte:* Menkès Shooner Dagenais LeTourneux
*Entrepreneur général: *Broccolini
*Début de construction: *Automne 2018
*Fin de construction: *2022
*Site internet: 
Lien webcam: 
Autres images: *


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*Siège social de la Banque Nationale - 40 étages*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up]* *- 1449, rue Sainte-Catherine Ouest - 11 étages






































*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - 1111 Atwater - 38 étages























*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Solstice - 44 étages




















































*


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - ONE (15, avenue Viger Ouest) – 9 étages









Emplacement: *15, avenue Viger Ouest
*Hauteur en étages: *9
*Hauteur en mètres: *25
*Coût du projet: 
Promoteur: *Groupe Daca
*Architecte: * Campanella & associé
*Entrepreneur général: 
Début de construction: 
Fin de construction: 
Site internet: *ONE CONDOS - Live the exclusive downtown lifestyle
*Lien webcam: 
Vidéo promotionnelle: 
Rumeurs: 
Autres informations:*


3 commerces
94 unités résidentielles
*Autres images: *













































_5th floor_


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Going up] - Le Newman - 9 à 16 étages









Emplacement : *à l'intersection du boulevard Newman et de la rue Léger
*Numéro(s) de lot(s) : * 1 449 396 (rue Léger), 1449 670, 1 449 417, 1 449 599 et 1 449 598 (boulevard Newman)
*Usage (s) :* Résidentiel et Commercial
*Hauteur en étages : *9 à 16
*Hauteur en mètres : 
Nombre d'unités : *1004
*Coût du projet : 
Promoteur : *Cogir (réalisation), DevMcGill (vente condo), partenariat avec Welltower (appartements Mostra et résidences Jazz)
*Architecte :* NEUF architectes
*Entrepreneur général : 
Début de construction : *Automne 2020
*Fin de construction : 
Site internet : *





Projet - Le Newman


Condo ambiences selector




lenewman.com




*Page Facebook/Instagram/Twitter : *








Le Newman


Projet immobilier audacieux axé sur les espaces verts, situé à quelques rues du splendide Parc... 2225 Rue Léger, ‏مونتريال‏، ‏كيبك‏، ‏كندا‏ H8N 2V7




www.facebook.com




*Lien webcam : 
Rumeurs :
Autres renseignements :*


Le projet, dans sa version la plus récente, prévoit la construction d’environ 1 004 logements répartis comme suit :
356 logements pour ainés
24 unités de soins
303 condos
225 logements locatifs
Environ 96 logements sociaux et communautaires
Environ 79 logements abordables d’initiative privée

La réalisation du volet privé du projet comprendra 5 phases de développement:
Phase1 : construction de la première phase du stationnement intérieur, des commerces et de la première phase de la résidence pour personnes ainés
Phase 2 : construction des unités locatives
Phase 3 : construction de la deuxième et dernière phase du stationnement intérieur et d’une partie des condos
Phase 4 : construction de la deuxième et dernière phase de condos
Phase 5 : construction de la deuxième et dernière phase de la résidence pour ainés

* Autres images :





































Vidéo promotionnelle :  *





_18 Dec 2021_









_Yesterday







_


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - Tour des Canadiens 3 - 53 étages

Nom: *Tour des Canadiens 3
*Hauteur en étages: *55
*Hauteur en mètres: *166
*Coût du projet:
Promoteur: *Cadillac Fairview
*Architecte:
Entrepreneur général:
Emplacement: *coin sud-ouest de Saint-Antoine et Murray
*Début de construction:
Fin de construction:
Site internet:
Lien webcam:
Autres informations:*

430 logements et 315 places de stationnement
Le 1162 Saint-Antoine (street view) sera partiellement intégré et partiellement reconstruit sur une partie du site
Le 1170 Saint-Antoine (street view) sera démoli
Le 1180-1190 Saint-Antoine (street view) sera démoli
*Rumeurs:
Aperçu artistique du projet: *









_Completed






































































_


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

*[Completed] - Tour des Canadiens 2 - 53 étages









Nom: *Tour des Canadiens 2
*Hauteur en étages: *51 étages hors-sol (plus appentis au toit). Numéroté jusqu'à 54. Étages 13, 14 et 44 manquants.
*Hauteur en mètres: *166
*Coût du projet:
Promoteur: *Cadillac Fairview
*Architecte: *Page + Steele/IBI Group Architects
*Entrepreneur général:
Emplacement:
Début de construction: *2016
*Fin de construction: *2018
*Site internet: **Projet | Condos Tour des Canadiens 2*
*Lien webcam: *Webcam - Tour des Canadiens 2 (mis à jour 2017-10-19)
*Autres informations: *Initialement à 37 étages, finalement à 49 étages hors-sol. Il y aura une passerelle reliée au Centre Bell au-dessus de Saint-Antoine.
*Rumeurs:*

_Completed_


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

What surprises me (I suppose it should be expected), is how the look of Canadian cities converge over time. Whether it's Vancouver, Calgary, Hamilton, Montreal, or Halifax, the aesthetic is dictated by the era in which we live rather than the region.

Areas built 2000-2022 look very similar regardless of city and Canadian cites have a very specific look to them. As the decades roll by, they'll become even more similar in appearance rather than more distinct.


----------



## MichiganExpress (Feb 4, 2018)

I think we could chuck that up to globalization. The whole world will become more and more similar unless something changes.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

MichiganExpress said:


> I think we could chuck that up to globalization. The whole world will become more and more similar unless something changes.


In some ways it brings us closer together but I agree that there's a tinge of sadness to it at the same time. Diversity has long been our strong suit but it's being eroded bit by bit. Hopefully, we can hold on to some of the things that make us distinct, be that architecture or culture.

I'd love to see a renewed interest in Canadian Chateau Style, for instance. The Royal York, Banff Springs Hotel, Chateau Frontenac, etc.


----------



## Dom723 (3 mo ago)

When someone take picture that came from another website, link the sources. The majority of the last pictures post on it are not from @MarciuSky2 and have been taken from :








Agora Montréal


agoramtl | Discussions sur le développement urbain à Montréal




forum.agoramtl.com





I seen a lot of MY PICTURE post here without permission or acknowledgement.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Yeah i forgot to credit them in those pics.

But yeah , i can remove it them if you want.


----------



## vincetheskyscrapercity (3 mo ago)

MarciuSky2 said:


> Yeah i forgot to credit them in those pics.
> 
> But yeah , i can remove it them if you want.


You have taken pictures from *multiple* people. Do you remember the name of everyone, so that you can give adequate credit? If not, you must delete your post and redo it with proper credit, for every photographer, and the website everything is coming from. Also, plenty of those people can be unwilling to share those pictures outside of Agora Montreal. Proper etiquette should be to ask permission.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

vincetheskyscrapercity said:


> You have taken pictures from *multiple* people. Do you remember the name of everyone, so that you can give adequate credit? If not, you must delete your post and redo it with proper credit, for every photographer, and the website everything is coming from. Also, plenty of those people can be unwilling to share those pictures outside of Agora Montreal. Proper etiquette should be to ask permission.


Well i will remove all this stuff.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

Done !!


----------



## hseugut (May 24, 2011)

MarciuSky2 said:


> Done !!


Could you go back there and take the pictures ?


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

hseugut said:


> Could you go back there and take the pictures ?


Nope.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Bellechasse Transport Centre / Bellechasse.



























*


















*Located in the heart of the city, close to several transport axes, the Bellechasse transport center is one of the elements of our reception strategy to receive 300 new buses. In addition, this center will be fitted out to accommodate a fleet of 100% electric buses in the long term.









Centre de transport Bellechasse


Construction du centre de transport Bellechasse Texte important Travaux correctifs en cours Durant la réalisation des travaux du centre de transport Bellechasse, nous avons découvert que les conditions du roc n’étaient pas celles que nous avions anticipées, malgré les tests réalisés...




www.stm.info




*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Solstice / Ville Marie.*

*Official Website : *





Solstice Montréal vous accueille


Un milieu de vie se dessine au coeur du Centre-Ville. Sur 44 étages, avec intelligence, prestige et raffinement, Solstice se déploie.




www.solsticemontreal.com


















































*13.10.2022








*
*(Source)*​


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Royalmount / Ville Marie.*

*Official Website : Home




























*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Central Parc Laval / Laval.*

*Official Website : Central Parc


















*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Nobel / Brossard.*

*Official Website : Nobel Condominiums | Accueil*

*







*


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Cité Midtown / Saint Laurent.

Official Website :* CITÉ MIDTOWN


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Maestria 198m U/C*














































Photos By Claude on *Agora Montreal.*
​


----------



## You are to blame (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks MarciuSky2 for all the work you are doing in this thread to show the world what is going on in Montreal.


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

You are to blame said:


> Thanks MarciuSky2 for all the work you are doing in this thread to show the world what is going on in Montreal.


You Welcome Man !!!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*National Bank Headquarters* (200 m | 40 fl; the building with the cranes) and *Victoria sur le Parc* (200 m | 58 fl; the building immediately to the right)

Montreal in mid-november by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


Montreal in mid-november by Foofoo MacShoe, on Flickr


----------



## MarciuSky2 (Apr 10, 2021)

*Major Transport Projects are underway in Greater Montreal.

Here a List :*

*Réseau Express Métropolitain.








*
​
System length 67 km (42 mi)[3]Track gauge1,435 mm (4 ft 8+1⁄2 in)


Number of lines1 (3 branches)Number of stations 26Daily ridership190,000 (projected)


Operation will start 2023 (first section between Brossard and Central Station)
































































*Official Website : Réseau express métropolitain | REM

---------------------*

*STM Blue Line Extension.

















*​*The blue line extension is a much-anticipated metro project that's set to be complete in 2026.

"Geotechnical" testing for the project began in summer 2019 and by the beginning of 2020, teams of architectures had been enlisted to design the stations.

There will be five new stations on the 5.8-kilometre extension route, which will run from Saint-Michel station to the Galeries d'Anjou.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*REM de l'Est*​










*Announced at the end of 2020, the REM de l'Est will add 32 kilometres of rail and 23 new stations to Montreal's transit network.

It will be separate from the other REM system.

Beginning in downtown Montreal, the project will extend as far east as Pointe-Aux-Trembles and as far north as Cégep Marie-Victorin.

According to Jean-Marc Arbaud, managing director of CDPQ Infra, the REM de l'Est "will transform the nature of transit in Montreal’s east end with time savings of up to 70 percent while bringing neighbourhoods closer together and accelerating the revitalization of this vast territory with enormous potential."

---------------------------------------------------------------*

*Pie-IX Bus Rapid Transit Line*








​*East End Montrealers are intimately familiar with the construction headaches of the Pie-IX Bus Rapid Transit line, but the results promise to be worth it.

The project will feature a 13-kilometre long reserved bus lane going in both directions smack dab in the middle of boulevard Pie-IX.

If all planned projects actually materialize, the BRT will connect to the REM de l'Est and the blue line along its extended route.

Set to be finished in 2023, the Pie-IX BRT will make north-south commuting a lot easier for residents of the East End and Laval.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Maestria Condominiums (202 m + 185 m)

HotelPlacedArms-Montreal-15Dec22-3 by Andrew Webb Curtis, on Flickr


----------

